# problem with mini nuc with new queen cell



## jinxx4ever (May 17, 2017)

*NEED ADVICE ON NUC WITH QUEEN CELL*

ok i've read thru several post on here, but still not sure the correct course to take. I have a 5 frame mini nuc that's been set up for about 3 to 4 weeks. i introduced a queen i purchased and she was accepted and doing well. i decided to transfer frames to a 10 frame box today as it was getting crowded and discovered a capped queen cell hanging on the bottom of a frame. Purchased queen is in still there and doing well. Do i take a frame of honey and frame with queen cell and try to make another nuc? or get rid of the capped queen cell. They will be busy drawing new comb in the 10 frame box and will have plenty of room.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

jinxx4ever said:


> ok i've read thru several post on here, but still not sure the correct course to take. I have a 5 frame mini nuc that's been set up for about 3 to 4 weeks. i introduced a queen i purchased and she was accepted and doing well. i decided to transfer frames to a 10 frame box today as it was getting crowded and discovered a capped queen cell hanging on the bottom of a frame. Purchased queen is in still there and doing well. Do i take a frame of honey and frame with queen cell and try to make another nuc? or get rid of the capped queen cell. They will be busy drawing new comb in the 10 frame box and will have plenty of room.


That depends, do you want another colony? I yes, do it!


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

sounds like a great opportunity to let a queen cell in the mini nuc and see if they can raise a queen ?


----------



## jinxx4ever (May 17, 2017)

beefarmer said:


> sounds like a great opportunity to let a queen cell in the mini nuc and see if they can raise a queen ?


that's what i think i'll try. Give me an emergency queen if i lose one someplace else


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Leave the mini in it's old location and the 10 frame to a new spot. Keeps the population up in the mini.


----------

